# Newbie Here Needing Some Help!!!



## JUST-A.J-EEP (Jun 19, 2020)

First let me just say thanks for letting me join this forum, I'm a newbie to tractors, I got 5 acres to take care of so I purchased a Rhino JM-224 tractor at an auction, therefore I have no one to tell me how it works, this is what I got figured out so far: I can go forward and backwards, I know how to turn on the PTO, I can go up and down on the 3 point, I also know how to operate the bucket and I can go hi and low speed thru the gears, but the problem is there are some more levers around that I have no idea what they are and the image that tells you what it is for it's blurry or in Chinese letters. My question is: Is there any way I can get a manual or maybe someone has the same tractor here that can tell me what's what?

Sorry for the long description of my problem. 

Thank You In Advance.
A.J.


----------



## JUST-A.J-EEP (Jun 19, 2020)

BTW I've looked online everywhere and it's amazing that you cant find no info on it.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://www.kenotractors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/JINMA200Series-2016.pdf
This may help. 
Any pictures of your tractor so we know what we are looking for? Must be made by Jinma!?!
https://tractors.fandom.com/wiki/Rhino_International This is an interesting site. All kinds of info on different manufacturers.


----------



## JUST-A.J-EEP (Jun 19, 2020)

Thanks for the reply, I will be getting some pictures soon, in the meantime this is a picture I found online that's very similar to what I have. I WROTE IN RED THE QUESTIONS I HAVE, I hope it's kinda clear.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

I believe that tractor is a Chinese-made Jinma JM-224, with the Rhino name on it. You should be able to find an operator's manual for a Jinma JM-224 on the internet, which hopefully will answer your questions.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.harnerfarm.net/Jinma/Files/jinma_manual.pdf


----------



## JUST-A.J-EEP (Jun 19, 2020)

pogobill said:


> http://www.harnerfarm.net/Jinma/Files/jinma_manual.pdf


thanks, this is close but def not the same, for example the lo and hi are not in the same place, but this is something to guide me a little.


----------

